# Lyft Cancellations



## jjmusic (Jan 13, 2016)

Today was my first day driving for Lyft. I quit Uber because of the rate drop. After having the app on for 11 hours I only got 5 rides and 5 cancellations. I think customers don't know how to use the app and accidentally request a ride. Only one of the cancellations qualifies for 5+ minutes but that has not yet shown up anywhere.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

jjmusic said:


> Today was my first day driving for Lyft. I quit Uber because of the rate drop. After having the app on for 11 hours I only got 5 rides and 5 cancellations. I think customers don't know how to use the app and accidentally request a ride. Only one of the cancellations qualifies for 5+ minutes but that has not yet shown up anywhere.


You will see it on your daily driving summary the next day if it did indeed meet the cancellation policy


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

You won't get the fee unless you have called your pax after arrival.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Check the express pay. See if you get $5 more after cancellation.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

With the redesigned app, it's much harder to butt dial a lyft. They probably were checking the ETA vs Uber


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I drove 11 minutes pretty much straight up a mountain for a pickup on Monday, only to have it canceled when I was a block away. The next morning, I had a $5 cancellation fee. It doesn't always show up immediately.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

That said, rider cancellations are out of hand on Lyft. It's gotten to the point where if I'm parked with my engine off, I'll wait 30 seconds to a minute after accepting the ping before I even start my car, since so many pings cancel immediately.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

It happens all the time. I usually wait at least one minute before heading to pick up address.


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

Jack Marrero said:


> It happens all the time. I usually wait at least one minute before heading to pick up address.


Doesnt happen like that anymore...just your regular cancel types....it stopped after they made the request button a push system, pretty sure 100% of those were accidental request rides.. .shit i even did it once


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> I drove 11 minutes pretty much straight up a mountain for a pickup on Monday, only to have it canceled when I was a block away. The next morning, I had a $5 cancellation fee. It doesn't always show up immediately.


Does Lyft have cancellation fee for every city? I know for Uber they have done away with the cancel fee in certain cities.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Does Lyft have cancellation fee for every city? I know for Uber they have done away with the cancel fee in certain cities.


I'm really not sure. I only know LA and Orange County.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> I'm really not sure. I only know LA and Orange County.


Gracias.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure lyft has a cancelation fee in every city. 

A couple of reminders:

-pax cancelations right after request help your acceptance rate if you are going for the bonus. 

-pax cancelations after 5 minutes if you are on time to arrive will get you $5

-if you show up & pax is a no show, you'll get $5 IF you wait 5 minutes and call/text (they don't need to answer/respond - just as long as you attempted contact) 

-once you arrive, you have to manually press the 'arrive for pax' button & then confirm arrival. Your trip will automatically start after one minute or once you start driving - you can still cancel though. Be sure and confirm arrival so your 5 minute click starts. 

-if you cancel, and are eligible for a fee, options will show up when you go to cancel (no show, wrong address...) if you don't get those options, you haven't waited your 5 minutes 

-cancelation fees show up in the driver summary the next morning (also tips & tolls)


----------



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I'm pretty sure lyft has a cancelation fee in every city.
> 
> A couple of reminders:
> 
> ...


This should be stickied.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I am sure Lyft has a cancellation fee in every city, and I would add to grayspinner 's excellent post that Lyft pays the entire $5 cancel fee as if it were a "tip" from the rider. 
They do not take commission from the cancel fee like Uber does.

Sure, Lyft has challenges and there's some things I don't like about it, but I find it far superior to my Uber experiences.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

(Copyright 2016 by Cleveland Uber Rider)

Lyft. Nicer. Hipper. Better.


----------



## UberRedhead (Jul 3, 2015)

I get more cancellations than riders!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

One of the cancelled - by - pax options dings you with a 1* non-ride, in certain conditions (elapsed time?)... Had that happen 3 times in the span of a week now, two were rude and abusive on phone so I told em I wasn't coming please reorder, one had a pet so I drove off but he cancelled before I could (got $5....and a 1* somehow)

One kept dialling me, not to get me to come, but to harass me into pressing cancel myself (that's what he told me....called me like 20 times, too)


Normal cancels if the don't wanna wait 25 mins variety don't do this, I know cause I've had up to 15 per hour of those


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah I had like 3-4 cancellations the other night, including one twice, by the SAME potential pax... it pinged, I accepted it, he immediately canceled, pinged again a minute later, I hesitated, but accepted it, and he canceled once again. 

Guess I was the only one in his area, I'm not sure if he thought I was too far away, or didn't like the cut of my jib from my profile pic, either way, it was a WEE bit annoying....


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Haha! Yep, been there. On Monday I got the same woman three times in a row.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Yeah I had like 3-4 cancellations the other night, including one twice, by the SAME potential pax... it pinged, I accepted it, he immediately canceled, pinged again a minute later, I hesitated, but accepted it, and he canceled once again.
> 
> Guess I was the only one in his area, I'm not sure if he thought I was too far away, or didn't like the cut of my jib from my profile pic, either way, it was a WEE bit annoying....


Au contraire, THAT is how you score acceptance 90% without cheating, and still get to cherry pick or turn down excess pings during guarantees


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> Haha! Yep, been there. On Monday I got the same woman three times in a row.


I did the pinged-accepted-cancelled dance 5 times with a person named "User" 2 weeks ago. Think it was some kind of mining scheme. I reported it to Lyft. They flagged and placed that account on the "watch" list.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I did the pinged-accepted-cancelled dance 5 times with a person named "User" 2 weeks ago. Think it was some kind of mining scheme. I reported it to Lyft. They flagged and placed that account on the "watch" list.


Duuude, don't go screwing it up for the other rest of us... That guy is our fave kinda pax. I mean, it's not like he cancelled once and only once for you driving 15mi to him? Nope...

This User fellow just gave your acceptance rate a nice bonus... If you played with him just 4 more times, you coulda cancelled on some prick for free in return

Also, someone might just get to chill and min fare a guarantee slot thanks to nice folks like him


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Actually, what it is: he's too impatient or too polite to make you drive to him (if 15-20 mins out), or just looking for a driver whose regular he is / a chick driver he liked / somebody he knows already working this shift and area that will let his pooch ride in car / etc


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Or maybe he needs a station wagon or something huge to lug his halfstack home...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Duuude, don't go screwing it up for the other rest of us... That guy is our fave kinda pax. I mean, it's not like he cancelled once and only once for you driving 15mi to him? Nope...
> 
> This User fellow just gave your acceptance rate a nice bonus... If you played with him just 4 more times, you coulda cancelled on some prick for free in return
> 
> Also, someone might just get to chill and min fare a guarantee slot thanks to nice folks like him


WHAT are you talking about, Adieu? I do 3, sometimes 4 rides a day on average. My acceptance rate is 100% / rating 4.97 / Never attempt to qualify for Power, Tower or any other bonus. CYA is priority #1. Next time someone pings me five times with a mysterious name like "user", and then follows up by calling me with his/her name blocked...I will report them to Lyft again. I want arseholes like that on the potential stalker/hacker/troublemaker watch list.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Lyft seems to have more cancellations than Ewber. The one thing I learned is to wait a minute before starting driving. If a pax cancels right away, I don't give a lyft about it. If he cancels when I've been driving to him for a couple minutes already, lost my parking spot, turned on a divided road, ramp, or freeway, this upsets me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> WHAT are you talking about, Adieu? I do 3, sometimes 4 rides a day on average. My acceptance rate is 100% / rating 4.97 / Never attempt to qualify for Power, Tower or any other bonus. CYA is priority #1. Next time someone pings me five times with a mysterious name like "user", and then follows up by calling me with his/her name blocked...I will report them to Lyft again. I want arseholes like that on the potential stalker/hacker/troublemaker watch list.


I don't exactly bust out 30 rides a day, either... And, ESPECIALLY on a short relaxed day, I want and need my cancels.

That kind of " arsehole" allows me to blow off the SNA traps, the wants-Uber-black-at-Lyft-prices fcukers in their gated communities, the frat boys about to barf, and the human excrement that dares phone and call me "buddy".

Cancelling the UberScum is what keeps the Lyft experience a Lyft. And I also want them to take a hint and gtfo.

But no I don't wanna invest my paycheck and job security into keeping them out of my face.

And I don't wanna deadmile it in the opposite direction of my real clientele, adding X miles to arrival times, just to be X + 3-5 mi from the evil cheap arsed brats who detected from UberBlack or UberSelect to save some dough


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

And I believe Lyft dings your rating on cancellations or missed requests.

I never understood where the idea that Lyft is better than Ewber came from.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It does...but NOT those.

There's some sort window, after which driver can take $5 cash if he arrives, and pax can ding ratings if he doesn't plan to go.

Pax cancels instantly/soon? Your acceptance just went UP.

I get dozens of those on some days, and my rating doesn't get dinged in that period.



Contuber said:


> And I believe Lyft dings your rating on cancellations or missed requests.
> 
> I never understood where the idea that Lyft is better than Ewber came from.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Adieu said:


> There's some sort window, after which driver can take $5 cash if he arrives, and pax can ding ratings if he doesn't plan to go.


 What are you saying here? Is there any circumstances where there is a cancellation either by the driver or by the passenger but the passenger can still rate the driver?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

[QUOTE Agent99, post: 920284, member: 33831"]What are you saying here? Is there any circumstances where there is a cancellation either by the driver or by the passenger but the passenger can still rate the driver?[/QUOTE]

Or press a button that functions as such a 1-starring mechanism (more likely), and possibly "1* flag:navigation"

I've been getting these things too predictably after telling some "buddy where are ya?" customer some placating BS to try to get rid of them, or just gave up decided to ignore them.

Curiously, last night tried cancelling on some guy that told me his address was approximate and he was walking to Carl's Jr from home in a hoodie (told him I work three counties and too many Carl's Jrs there to predict) and called me twice - NO record of me pressing cancel & no loss of rating


----------

